# OH YEAH! I'm in love!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I know now what I'm going to put on my 1/48 CH46-E Sea Knight when I build it!

I just gotta find someone who is really good with custom decals and will make one for me.

The image I have is better and larger than the one posted.


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Yeah, they can capture me anyday! :devil:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Name, rank, serial number, grandmas address, may cats name, the code for president Bush personal PC and anything else they want!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

*And I Do mean anything!!!!*


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

And they say women have no place in the military.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Turns out that TWO BOBS is going to release that art work as part of thier 1/48 CH46-E decal set!!

COOL!!!!


----------

